# Socket - client - verlassen feststellen



## SBehnen27 (10. Mai 2005)

also ich habe einen SocketServer der verbindungen mit mehreren Clients aufnehmen kann.

Allerdings kann der Server nur MAX 3 verbindungen annehmen. Mehr stelle ich nicht zur verfügung.

mein problem ist jetzt, dass kein "Platz" freigegeben wird, wenn ein client die verbindung trennt.
Wie viele clients verbunden sind zähle ich in einer int variable, die ich immer nach Server.accept() incrementiere.

wie bekomme ich nun mit, dass ein client das Spiel verlassen hat?


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Mai 2005)

Send hin und wieder (alle 15s oder so) zum Beispiel ein "PING" zum Client auf das er mit "PONG" antworten muss und wenn er net antwortet oder ne SocketException kommt kanns du den Socket schließßen.


----------



## youssef (10. Mai 2005)

du kannst auch vor das beenden des Clients eine Kennung zb 0 zum Server senden. der Server muss dann die anzahl der Clients dekrementieren wenn er 0 bekommt.

du kannst auch die ip-adressen der Clients in eine Liste verwalten (neue ip einfuegen,alte löschen) . so hast du einen guten Überblick mit wem du gerade kommuniziert.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Mai 2005)

Na ja das is klar aber was machst du wenn einer dem PC einfach den strom ausschaltet? Dann kann er kein 0 mehr senden


----------



## SBehnen27 (10. Mai 2005)

ich habs imo mit der socketexception gemacht.
funzt ja auch ganz gut...
mal schaun, ob sich da noch mal fehler ergeben 

Danke so weit ^^


----------



## youssef (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Illuvatar,
du hast schon Recht aber wie mache das wenn die Clients Applets sind und Applets können keine Serversockets erzeugen. oder muss ich die Applets signieren ?


----------



## mightymop (11. Mai 2005)

???:L  seh ich das falsch ? also du brauchst doch auf alle fälle nen read oder so um daten zu empfangen...
hast de dir da schon mal den rückgabetyp angeschaut? da kommt nämlich -1 wenn die gegenseite die verbindung getrennt hat 
deine read-methode wird ja auch sicherlich in nem thread laufen und darin in einer while schleife bsp


```
int empf=0;

while(empf!=-1)
{
  empf=in.read(buff); //buff ist n buffer und in ein inputstream... welcher art auch immer is ja ma egal jetzt)

  if (empf==-1)
    {
        //hier könnte man ein ereignis aufrufen...
    }
   else
      {
          //.... code
      }
}
```
und um etwaige fehler abzufangen könnte man das ganze auch noch in ne try-catch packen...
wenns ereignis aufgerufen wird oder halt die exception kommt weißt de halt genau dass die verbindung weg is....
und kannst was auch immer dann machen.. ich würde mir die sockets in nem vector speichern und dann gegebenfalls mit ner schleife den vector durchgehen und den geschlossenen socket löschen, die vector größe ist dann auch gleichzeitig die anzahl der clients.... blabla

mfg 

mightymop


----------

